# Bucket truck buying 101 what to look for



## Skywalker (Oct 29, 2007)

were looking for a bucket chip truck

gmc top kick allright

what do we look for and what to watch out for

how old to go

how much for a decent set up

thanks 

Joe Bufalino
Skywalker Tree Service, Edinboro,PA


----------



## hornett22 (Oct 30, 2007)

*i'd have it inspected by someone who specializes and services them.*

shouldn't be a problem in PA.i'd have the owner pay for it but if you aren't that aggressive you might see if he'd split the cost with you.

if he won't do either and it hasn't been done recently,i'd 
run like hell.


----------



## Rftreeman (Nov 2, 2007)

be sure it is not an old Davey truck for one, they are well worked when they are sold to be resold, in other words, they are P.O.S

check the condition of everything on and around the boom and all the outriggers, check all the hydraulic lines look for cracks or large saw cuts on the boom and bucket, also, fresh paint on a boom could be hiding something so watch out for that.

you can find a good truck for $25k to $35k

Gmc topkick is a pretty good truck.

wouldn't go much older than ten years.


----------



## jmcguiretree (Nov 2, 2007)

check out jjkane.com for next auction.Look for a altec lriii series truck.If you want to save some cash buy a over center line truck for $10k or less and buy another truck for your chip truck.tree trucks are way over priced!!!also stay away from gas engines.


----------



## ctrees4$ (Nov 18, 2007)

I like the international trucks becouse they have more head room in the cab.Highranger booms are great they move nice and smooth.Altec is a great boom also but they move faster so it makes the ride a little more jerky until you use it enough.Old trucks work the same as new ones if they have been taken care of and serviced properly.Check the grease fittings look for leaks and most important cracks and dings in the boom.


----------



## bucket mechanic (Nov 30, 2007)

*What to look for.*

It depends on the brand of bucket.Your best bet is to check for the last or current annual certification or inspection sticker on the bucket itself.DO NOT SHOP BY PRICE!!!!!!
You can get a really good deal from city owned truck but they will not sell them to you most of the time.because if they trade them in to say altec or ranger they have no liability . But some of the time a well taken care of hi-ranger is in better shape or will make you happeir than a new one and a lot cheaper too. And very simple to use.However the new altecs have over center booms and the tree guys love em ,If I was sawing for a living I would have a over center unit flat out.But more bucks less beer ( or maybe not you can get more done in a over center unit).
The big thing is finding a certified bucket tech that will be honest with you and just pay him whatever he wants to inspect the truck before you buy it.No matter what the cost ,It is thousands cheaper this way.I know many guys who got ...... screwed on the first truck.( oh but it was a great deal at the auction).Ya right !! give me $30,000 and maybe I could make it safe again.stay away from rental returns or rental fleet sell offs ,as users do not give a case of beer how hard they abuse them. 
I could go on all day have been working on buckets diggers .....chipp.... for over 30 years good luck.If you find one I could give you some details on the model .maybe even service records if from a national fleet ,but they are cracking down on that too. Most wrenchs any more just put the sticker on the boom so the company can sell it and its reall not a good inspection .SO FIND A GOOD MECHANIC ,and buy him a burger and beer.



Skywalker said:


> were looking for a bucket chip truck
> 
> gmc top kick allright
> 
> ...


----------



## bulletbob (Nov 30, 2007)

The first thing to look for is rust. look under paint by feeling or buy eye, under the truck, in cab,frame.Remember you have to have it dot inspected.Also check out all pins for cracks and wear and tear (how much play and are they getting grease)check brakes and air lines.the all tell tale Is do a compression test on the motor.It well tell you everything. And check oil for metal by taking the dip stick out and rubbing your fingers or better yet bring a small magnet.Why are they selling It,what problems will you have in the coming months.( Is there a record of maintnance and If not what are they hidding)check gears are they really loose or are they hard to get in. And last when was the (boom) inspected last and by who and I hope they dont say there mechanic.think what can fail and then go from there.
good luck


----------

